# Sudden shivering/panic(?)



## BullTerje (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello.

Our loving, socialized and otherwise fit 6 months old Staffordshire Bullterrier recently has started getting sudden shivering attacks. Suddenly we find her shivering and (really) submissive, crawling into a corner when we enter the room. It is hard for us to determine if she is scared and in panic for something or if the apparent panic comes from some kind of unwilling shivering attack. 

She is concious and will execute sitcommands etc. during the attacks, allthough slowly. She does not take food, of course. 

We see no apparent reasons for a fear based anxiety in the situations (except scary ghosts that we do not see or something). She stays a while by herself then returns as if nothing has happened. 

Does anyone have any experience with this? Some mild form of epilepsia? Weird puppytrait she will grow out of?

Help!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Could the colder weather be making her staticy, so she is getting "shocks" and scaring herself? Try wiping her down with an unscented Bounce fabric softener sheet.


----------



## wandak (Jan 3, 2010)

My seven yr old Poodle does this. If a fire alarm goes off, if she hears fireworks and sometimes I dont hear any thing but she does and she will sit and shake and somtimes she will pant really bad, The first time this happen it scared me. She dont do it alot but she still will do it.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Epilepsy is very common in English Bull Terriers and it Is possible she is having mild (petit mal) seizures. I would speak to your vet about this.


----------



## BullTerje (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you, guys, for for quick answers. 

I guess a visit to the vet is the proper thing to do anyways.

Thanks again.


----------

